# Rabbit forum?



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Does anyone know of a good, friendly rabbit forum that is tolerant of various views?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I found this: http://www.bestrabbitsites.com/rabbit-forums.html I'd go creep around some of those.


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

Rabbits United is good but it's very rescue orientated so not overly breeder friendly.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I'll stalk around those for a while.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Hmm.. I guess the Rabbits Online Fourm sounds the best.. 

If anyone has any other options I'd be grateful.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

It depends on what your "various views" are. Most rabbit sites are not tolerant of intentional breeding, or raising rabbits for fur or food - although there are specific websites for those. 

If you're looking for an active, fun community of people who own house rabbits, try Bunspace.com. 

If you're looking for health information, there's an excellent newsgroup on Yahoo called Etherbun. 

If you're looking for information on rabbit care, feeding, housing, troubleshooting, etc. try The House Rabbit Society (rabbit.org)

I think Bunspace might be your best bet. It's an extremely comprehensive site with areas for all different types of people.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm looking for a forum that has a breeding discussion. Though I won't be breeding rabbits anytime soon, I would like to learn about genetics and breeding. I'd also like to learn more about proper diet. I had rabbits ever since I was little, but that was before I became obsessed with providing the best diets for my pets.I also wouldn't mind a forum that is open minded to culling as sometimes it is needed for the animal or another animal. Though this is not a necessity since there is other forums to discuss this.

One day soon, I hope to get one or two indoor rabbits and have them fixed. I have never had a spayed or neutered rabbit, so I would like to experience the difference.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Rabbits are highly susceptible to reproductive cancers, as you probably know since you've had them all your life. Spaying/neutering reduces the chances of cancer by 70% - plus they do better with the litter box and they have fewer behavior problems. 

Since pet stores churn out rabbits without educating customers about the intricacies of rabbit care, and Craigslist is full of backyard breeders, there are far more rabbits then there are good homes. Shelters are over-run with highly adoptable rabbits who were dumped by their owners, and they struggle to pay for medical costs and foster care while the bunnies are waiting for homes. Because of this, many people in the rabbit community believe that breeding rabbits is simply not ethical. 

So, you may find forums which discuss rabbit breeding, but it's generally not in harmony with the philosophy of shelters, rescuers, and those who keep house rabbits as pets. 

Having said all that, The House Rabbit Society is an excellent source of information on rabbit diets: http://rabbit.org/category/care/diet/


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm on rabbits online. I just joined a few weeks ago I think it is a helpful kind forum so far. I don't feel like I am being put down or judged with small questions that could be "dumb" like in other forums I have joined.


----------

